# xtrail 2.2 dCi 2005 - stutters under acceleration?



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
I have a 2005 (uk 53 plate) Nissan X-trail sport. 

About 2 months ago the car's clutch failed. This was replaced. An intercooler leak was also noticed, and the intercooler replaced. The turbo was checked out as ok, and finally it had it's 4th service...

Everything seemed fine since then until a few days ago. We noticed on a long motorway journey (ie engine was warm) that under acceleration (uphill or level) a mil stutter. We decided to take it easy on the way home (~65 mph) and it was ok.

Driving around town yesterday all seemed fine.

Today we decided to head out for a drive, but as soon as we hit the motorway again (accel above > 40 mph in 3/4) we noticed severe stutters -- ie the harder you push the accelerator the more it stutters. We ended up driving up a slight hill at 40 before taking the next exit and heading home as concerned the car might not have made it

So in summary
* Seems to happen when warm or cold
* Gentle run around town seems ok 
* Mild-moderate acceleration starts stutter
* stutter is worse the more acceleration is demanded
* no total cut-outs so far
* accel in 1/2 seems ok even moderate-hard
* An OBD-II sensor doesn't output any codes (although I note the I/M system check entries for "fuel" and other stuff that comes up fine on my ford focus all show as "n/a")

My own thoughts so far:
* Fuel contamination (but always use same source)
* Fuel filter (was changed at last service)
* Air meter/valve/obstruction?
* Split hose
* Turbo problem
* SW/sensor/ECU

Recommendations on pinning down. I'm a little wary of the garage randomly replacing stuff although I'll likely have to take it there soon as car isn't really driveable (and could make things worse)

Thanks!


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

So, some further "testing" today - seems that gentle driving doesn't bring on any issues.

Very gentle accel even to 4500 revs+ also gives no-minimimal issues.

Also at no point was there any indication really of stuttering/stalling -- more accurately it's intermittent loss of power under hard acceleration.

Indeed I'm thinking it's turbo. Accelerate hard and for 1-2s you get normal ok acceleration. Then at the point the turbo normally kicks in for a boost you get a fraction of boost then back to normal, then boost, causing almost a kangarooing. As soon as acceleration is slacked everything smooth again.

Turbo boost problem? Turbo or cracked pipes?


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

after more reading wondering if it could be fuel filter? thoughts?


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Had a fuel filter replacement done anyway (57 UKP) by main dealer.

Appears problems has 100% disappeared, but obviously needs to be a bit longer before I'm sure. Hard accel etc all just fine. Dealer confirmed it was bunged up with sludge and was surprised it hadn't been changed (I had it services at a different dealer).


----------

